# Metal-themed beer names



## mtb (13/10/16)

I posted a status on AHB recently calling for metal-themed beer names, and the response was too good to allow to recede into the nether. So without further adieu, in the order in which they were posted;


*mtb*
Brewdus Priest
Kegadeth (probably suited for a RIS) 
*Newy*
Run To The Pils 
*Fraser's BRB*
Motley Brew 
*mofox1*
Cowboys from Helles 
*bradsbrew*
Aces High Pale Ale 
Mortal Sin Saison 
*Fraser's BRB*
Rammstein, no change required for a German lager 
*Black Devil Dog*
Iron Saison. 
Helles ain't a bad place to be. 
*Yob*
Trip at the grain 
*madpierre06*
Azzacca Dacca..any style
Blitzkriek 
*Benn*
Sweating Pellets 
Whole lotta Roeselare
Hop Suey!
Stink Grist
For whom the belle tolls
Ride the Lite-ening 
Freak on a Wheat
*Black Devil Dog*
It's a long way to the hops. 
If you've got a rolling boil. 
*LAGERFRENZY*
Smoke on the Porter 
*Black Devil Dog*
Misty Mountain Hop. 
*mtb*
Ten Thousand Grists 
Number Of The Yeast 
*technobabble66*
Black Sabbeerth. 
Def Leichtbier/Lambic. 
Faith No Marzen.
Iron Marzen.
Judas Porter.
Stairway to Helles
Marzenowar
Motley Kellerbier
Napalm Dunkel
Jesus built my Helles - ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long.
Portera.
Schwartzal Tap
Blood Dunkeler.
*Mardoo*
Brewicidal Tendencies. 
*LorriSanga*
Kanye Westvleteren
Radiohead Retention
Justin Biebeer
*Yob*
judas yeast 
*Spiesy*
Spinal Tap
Black Flagon
*bradsbrew*
Far Beyond Hop Driven
Malten Venom 
*Droopy Brew*
Beer Factory
Enter Saison
*mtb*
Drag the Mash Waters
F*cking Hoppy
Reinheitsgebot Is My Name 
*Fraser's BRB*
Axl Gose 
*LorriSanga*
Heffe lepard 
*Fraser's BRB*
Alice in Grains 
*MartinOC*
Strong Ale of the Law
Bitter Leaf
Sorachi Aces High
To Helles & Back Again.
20000 IBU 
*bradsbrew*
******* Hopstile 
*Newy*
Helles Bells
*Les the Weizguy*
Radio Beerman
Lust for Pils
Breaking the Reinheitsgebot
Ace of Cascades
Sex and drugs and Weizenbock 
*Tony121*
Good Friends and a Bottle of Pilsner 
*Tony121*
Maltstadon 
*mtb*
Vulgar Display of Diastatic Power 
*kz412*
Celtic Froth for an Irish Red. 
*Tony121*
5 Minutes Amarillone 
*Newy*
Weisse sells, but who's buying? 
*mtb*
Symphony of Decoction 
*Droopy Brew*
High Maltage
Ciders on the Storm 
*H0U5ECAT*
Back in Bock,
Twisted Saison,
*mofox1*
Hoppier than Thou
Bock the **** up 
*MartinOC*
Phantom of the Hopera.
Swiller on the Rue Morgue.
Strange Wort.
The Hammer (appropriate for a RIS). 
*djsmi4*
Alice Coopers
AnthraXXXX
Becks Pistols
Oettingerpeth? (a bit of a stretch there)
PISS
Weisse Snake / Weisse Lion


----------



## mtb (13/10/16)

A Tout Le Blonde (Ale)
Caught in a Mash


----------



## scooterism (13/10/16)

Brewhemoth


----------



## damoninja (13/10/16)

Oh man has to be like millions. 
Some of these though I look at and think "metal?". Fun though 
Opeth I might have gone hOpeth

Needs some king diamond / mercyful fate  hmmmm - got one - The Family Gose


*Some more: *
Bock at the moon

Mashowar
Mashhouse

Hellesraiser
Blessed Hellesride
Hellesoween
Heaven and Helles
Helles awaits (ok enough helles)


----------



## mtb (13/10/16)

damoninja said:


> Needs some king diamond / mercyful fate


One way to fix that mate


----------



## damoninja (13/10/16)

mtb said:


> One way to fix that mate


Already added one - The family gose


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/16)

"This Belgian goes to eleven" (goes best with a photo of Nigel Tufnel)


----------



## mfeighan (13/10/16)

The Bitter Man
Pretty Hop Machine
Wasted Beers


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/10/16)

Ramones not metal but:
Cretin Hop 
Blitzkrieg Bock


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/10/16)

Brew Oyster Cult
Holy DIPA
The Hop Rules

That's all I can think of at the moment.. lol


----------



## Tony121 (14/10/16)

Have got a hoppy red ale called Blood & Thunder at the moment. Others;

Hellesbound
Trampled Under Hop
.....And Cascade for All
The Great Simcoe Trendkill
Centennial Gates


----------



## JDW81 (14/10/16)

Holier than brau


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/10/16)

I do call my porter I brew Ace of Spades, mainly because it's so black. But Motorhead is my equal favourite band with Maiden too.

Everything Hoppier than Everything Else? :lol:


----------



## black_labb (14/10/16)

Copper ale


----------



## Edgebrew (14/10/16)

You Chinook me all night long


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/16)

Rein in Blood Red Ale
Helles Awaits
Sasion in the Abyss
Schwarzbier of a Down
Morbid Amber
Cannibal Kvass
Smashing Pumpkin
Dortmunder Escape Plan
Strapping Young Lager
Type Oatmeal Negative
Black Sahti
Stone Sour
Roggen Christ
Stout Feet Under
Bockripper
Anal Common
Pungent Stench (VB)

Jesus..what an awesome way further erode my workday productivity!


----------



## petesbrew (15/10/16)

When you run out of metal ideas, you can always go for the instruments.

Dubbel-Kick
Marshall Stack Black


----------



## manticle (15/10/16)

Dave70 said:


> bockripper


Belzebock and bockzilla on a continuation of theme. Good to see a nod given to my preferred styles.

Uncle acid and the deadbeers
Coorspiklaani
Cannibal Coors
Brewov-en
Eyehatelite
Celtic Frosty
Morbock
Metheglin drinker (mead not beer)
Mechugger (feels like someone would have already done this one)
Portera
Pinttroll
Beerzum (also feels obvious, maybe I missed it)
Weedrinker (for IIPA type)
Acid bath (berliner weiss or other lactic driven sour type)


----------



## technobabble66 (15/10/16)

Wow, mants. I'm surprised you didn't mention:
Chelsea Wiessbier !

[emoji185][emoji1]


----------



## manticle (15/10/16)

In spite of her doom/sludge influences, I reckon it's a bit of a stretch from wolfe to weissbier.
Weisssnake on the other hand (although I was hoping to avoid glam/hair).

Since we're there - 
Six Row
Poison

That'll do. Hurts too much.


----------



## Mardoo (15/10/16)

Strontium nitrate milk stout.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/10/16)

Violently Moshed and Bitter


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/10/16)

Hop in the Mosh


----------



## MartinOC (15/10/16)

Two Minutes to Flameout.
Achilles last Hop Stand.
Hops on for nowhere.


----------



## Mardoo (15/10/16)

Jesus Built My Hop Rod


----------



## Mardoo (15/10/16)

Scraping Humulus Off the Wheel


----------



## pvan340 (15/10/16)

Dimmi borgbeer

Gorgorfroth

Mashhem

Children of Beerdom

Cradle hop filth

High hop fire


----------



## manticle (15/10/16)

Mardoo said:


> Scraping Humulus Off the Wheel


You've got humulus on your breath.

Not metal but I like the reference regardless.


----------



## MartinOC (15/10/16)

Oh! Can we do things OTHER than Metal?

The floodgates just opened.... :icon_offtopic:


----------



## manticle (15/10/16)

The abberant interlude between myself and mardoo does not signify carte blanche.


----------



## MartinOC (15/10/16)

Bugger!

Damned ******* rules of engagement...You guys are no fun at all!!

I was all ready to launch into a swag of esoteric Prog. Rock & Bach puns. :huh:

Sheep may safely sparge.

Tocata & Fuge in...

OK, I'll stop now.


----------



## Mardoo (15/10/16)

manticle said:


> You've got humulus on your breath.
> 
> Not metal but I like the reference regardless.


True, not metal, but perhaps better.


----------



## rude (15/10/16)

Where is 

m3taL
when you need him

he the man


----------



## paulyman (15/10/16)

Boris, doesn't even need adjustment, it just fits a big in your face RIS perfectly.


----------



## Yob (29/10/16)

has Maidens * Fear of the Dark* been mentioned?

No change required..


----------



## Stouter (29/10/16)

Dead Embryonic Yeast Cells,

Root Beers, Bloody Root Beers.

Yeah lame, but I'm an old Sepultura fan.


----------



## sponge (29/10/16)

She who mars the skin of the hops.

(Protest the hero)


----------



## JDW81 (29/10/16)

MartinOC said:


> I was all ready to launch into a swag of esoteric Prog. Rock & Bach puns. :huh:


Bach isn't so far away from a lot of heavy metal licks.

Have a listen to some of his keyboard or violin works and there are some pretty much direct lifts by guitarists various.


----------



## MartinOC (29/10/16)

JDW81 said:


> Bach isn't so far away from a lot of heavy metal licks.
> 
> Have a listen to some of his keyboard or violin works and there are some pretty much direct lifts by guitarists various.


Yeah, the guy was a genius. Hardly surprising that later artists would lift stuff from his repertoir & influences.

Also Beethoven:

blob:https://www.youtube.com/8519e49f-4224-462f-ac46-13d5cf65953d

FFwd to ~3.00 mins


----------



## black_labb (29/10/16)

Like much of the thread not really metal

King Crimson can work unchanged for a big red ale
The butthole porter 
or The bretthole surfer
I had more then I forgot...


----------



## mtb (22/11/16)

To Helles and Bock (To Hell and Back - Sabaton)


----------



## Stouter (22/11/16)

Trip to the Grain - Suicidal Tendencies.


----------

